# Help with identification



## Manwe (May 27, 2021)

I stumbled upon this knife, I can have it for 75$.

Anyone knows what it is? Who made it? Is it worth it? 
Gyuto 180mm.


----------



## KenHash (May 27, 2021)

It says Jouji 城治. Might be read Shiroharu, I don't know for sure. Never seen one of these before.


----------

